# LED bulb alternatives



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I came across a batch of Illuminated Lionel Bumpers the other day. None of them worked, but the price was real good. A bunch of them are the #260 Die cast bumpers and most of them had the caps, but are missing the bulbs (#383 14v bayonet clear bulbs). I also picked up four 6-2290 bumpers that use 2290-20 14v midget screw lamp in red. One out of the three work. I tested the bulbs and that is the problem. Since I will have 4 of the 260's and 8 of the 2260's on the layout I want to keep the draw down. I was wondering if anyone has a source for an LED alternative for these bulbs. I banged about on the Internet today but couldn't find anything.....:dunno:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bayonet base white/clear LED
Warm white / yellow white
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-T10-T1...470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3386340616
Cool white / Blue white
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-NEW-T1...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abfa42cb6

Screw base red LED
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-New-R...351454?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item43abfde2de


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Bayonet base white/clear LED
> Warm white / yellow white
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-T10-T1...470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3386340616
> Cool white / Blue white
> ...


Have you used these?

A few years ago, I bough some that look like the Cool white ones and was not happy. The bulb changed the color coming from the jewels to purple.

Also, even more, the direction of the light coming from a LED is more of a beam whereas the standard bulb gives off a 360* light.

I have many many lighted objects on my table, but the bumpers and 1122 lanterns are 2 places where the old technology is best......so far.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6262&highlight=LED


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

All the bulbs you will ever need...

Larry


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Geez Sean,....I sat here looking through ebay for an hour... guess I didn't use the right search words.
In the case of the 260 bumpers,... are the LED lamps going to generate so much heat as to melt the red jewel?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Small LED's generate almost no heat, it's only the larger ones that need heat sinks!
In fact they will be way cooler than the original bulbs.
If you order them and they don't put out light in the right direction for you let me know and I'll show you how to cure that issue!

Oh I can find anything, I've been doing this for a few years.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use this vendor for Lionel replacement bulbs and replacement LED's. Never had a problem. Bought a few LED bulbs and they really are a good replacement for the Lionel bulb.

http://www.autolumination.com/trainbulbs.htm


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Patrick1544 said:


> I use this vendor for Lionel replacement bulbs and replacement LED's. Never had a problem. Bought a few LED bulbs and they really are a good replacement for the Lionel bulb.
> 
> http://www.autolumination.com/trainbulbs.htm


Yep,... that is the same site TrainLarry recommended. 

Sean,... those screw in bulbs... just a sanity check. Those 2290-20 14v midget screw lamp are teeny-tiny little things. Are you sure those ones you recommended are that small (they look big in the picture!)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have the directional bulbs, one way to cure them is to lightly sand the surface to diffuse the light. I've also seen where people sand the end flat and then put a dimple in it with a drill to force light to the sides.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Following the links from this string shows me the LED market is changing!

There seems to be quite a variety available now, compared to a few years ago ( I kind of took a year off ).

Not only are there a variety of bulbs, but quite some prices!

I bought jewels for my new 260 bumpers at a show for a lot less than I have read here.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Robes,
Do you have a caliper or metric ruler?
Is the base 10mm or 5.5mm on the screw base?

And your bayonet base 9mm?


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I put the mic on it and it read out at 5.0 mm. The 383 read out at 9.0mm. Here are the two bulbs (#383 & 2290-20) for comparison


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Good news is the bayonet one is the same for the LED's.

Bad news is that the screw base is not, and I can not find anybody that makes an LED replacement to the 5.5mm screw base bulb. The link I sent and the links other have sent are for 10mm base bulbs.

You could change them to LED you just couldn't do it with the screw base.
You could get these and I could install an LED in the base and put the resistor and diode in it and then you could install the new socket with LED in place of the original.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd just convert them to permanent LED lighting. You shouldn't have to change the bulbs again, so just make them permanent.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Ya ever get those middle of the night Epiphanies? I read Sean's post just before going to bed and I woke up around 3AM thinking.....wait.... why not (insert GRJ post here). Is it as easy as soldering in a couple of leads or is there more to it?

Sean,...."not out golfing"......I'm guessing you have snow up to your.....putter.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You will need a resistor and a diode to power them from track AC voltage, but it's not difficult.

FWIW, the bulb you are holding there looks just like the one that Lionel and MTH use for headlights, so I'm sure they're available. If you're running conventional, the 14V version should work. Lionel 6208653300 is an 18V screw base bulb that will fit the socket, you just have to dip them in red paint to make them red.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I was all set to tackle this (soldering in the LED, resistor and diode)..... but I think I might bail right now and replace the regular bulb. I see Jeff at TT has the bulbs (for the best price BTW) so I am going to order through him. I have a few other parts I need, so it makes sense just to add to this order. 

GRJ,.... I am going to come back to this as I have other bumpers that need repair. Can you post a bit more info (or schematic) on how to install the LED's. A lot of what you folks put up in this thread I copied and pasted to a Word document and then printed it out. I have a binder that this stuff goes into for future reference.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You just have to solder three things in series, a resistor, a diode, and the led.

Connect the diode striped end to the positive lead of the LED, the resistor can be anywhere in the circuit, and connect it to track power. The resistor should be a 1k 1/4W resistor which will handle any track voltage, the LED is a standard red LED, the diode is something like the 1N4001, 1N4003, or 1N4005, any of those will work fine.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you sir. It just went into the digital binder....


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Just and FYI,... I got my LED bulbs today and they do fit in the bumper and light up nice n bright,... but they are just a skosh too tall to fit the jewel back on. I solved the problem,... as I ordered some clear, and some red LED bulbs,... so I just put in a red led bulb. I'll order some regular bulbs on the next Train Tender order.....


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

I ordered some bayonet LEDs from an ebay vendor and they are too tall, too.:thumbsdown:


----------

